# Boating on a budget Seminar



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Tuesday May 24 6:30PM at West Marine, 3500 Barrancas









Like my Grandpa used to say, "Buy low, sell High"
I made a bundle on this old girl.









Buy them cheap when they are broken, then fix em.

I will discuss sources of boats, liens and where to find them. Kenny Mann from Emerald Coast Marine will talk about what maintenance you can do and what you should take to a Pro to fix.

Anyone else with ideas or experience is invited to participate.

Tom 572 1225


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*More*

Btt


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Helloo*

I hope we have a good turn out tomorrow evening.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Today*

How about a 28' Carver for $500?
And more, some free.
Come to West marine, Barrancas at 6:30PM today and get more details.

Tom


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

Forgot all about this yesterday. Must have missed some good info....


----------

